# 9-20-16 Reds Piled Up



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Day two with the crew at the Reel Inn began with a nice cool boat ride. At 3800 RPMs the Blue Wave cruised to the hot spot. Nice and easy start to the day plus we found the fish piled up. With a slow incoming tide my crew began a good crab soak. A few takers pulled some drag on the light tackle and wound up in the net. Then there was a lull for about an hour but they turned back on and we just smacked em. All big upper slot fish. When the bite shut down there was eleven on ice. Next stop we tried some sight fishing but where we were hunting was barren. Finally, we headed to the big black drum hole we found yesterday and finished off the day. One more day with this crew then a much needed day off.

Capt. Rob Dupont
Impulse Fishing Charters
225-776-9820
www.impulsefishingcharters.com
www.facebook.com/impulsefishing
Instagram @impulsefishing


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice fish but doesn't this go in the guided reports?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

some of them didnt get the memo


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Is that whiskers on the bottom fish?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

It's much more productive to report any misplaced threads to mods than to comment in the thread...


Nice fish.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JFolm said:


> It's much more productive to report any misplaced threads to mods than to comment in the thread...
> 
> Nice fish.


 Well.... Just letting him know for his own future reference.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

that is a great looking gaftop you are displaying.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> It's much more productive to report any misplaced threads to mods than to comment in the thread...
> 
> Nice fish.


No it's not more productive to report site sponsors posting in the wrong forum. Site sponsors can post in any forum. Sometimes they just post by accident in the individual forum.

How about unless a site sponsor breaks a serious rule, then not report them. It just creates more work on our part when it could be better served addressing things much more important.

So we get a half dozen members reporting this thread. Mont, the Mods and myself all get an email alert. We don't get what the problem is so we each stop what we were doing, come to 2cool and log in.

I now the ones who reported this thread have good intentions, Thanks.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

it seems like a pretty simple concept for all of us. As a regular user, and for the sponsored guides.

for us, the regular user, I'd have to seriously question the ethics of a guide, that would break such a simple rule on a message board. Would that guide be willing to break rules on board his vessel? wildlife rules? I personally will not use a guide, sponsor or not, that I can't 100% believe in their ethics, and dang sure wouldn't risk myself or anyone I know on the potential for a less than safe trip.

seems pretty classless, for a sponsored guide to continually thumb their noses at everyone else, just to get their reports posted where they think they will get the most exposure, even if it does appear to break some rules.

bill, feel bad for you bud.......I think this will be a long row to hoe.....but I'm all for lessening the moderators work load. be different if you were paid by the hour, or maybe paid for each moderator thingy you did.

us regular users can always show our displeasure with the guide reports in the individual section. I mean, would you ever consider using a sponsored guide, that had red dots under his user name or a negative user rating?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

That bottom fish appears to be a blue cat. Not a gafftop or Hardhead.

He has had a few posts moved already I am pretty sure he just is in a rush or not paying attention Just give it a little time and everyone can adjust to the change. I still am not used to the way it is set up. I click a lot of times before I look to the left and end up in wrong forum.


----------



## Whopper Stopper (Jul 6, 2015)

Seems like a pretty simple rule to follow. If I want to see guide reports I'll hit that forum. I come to this one so I can check individual reports, but several times a week guides post here to get clicks...

I think it's exactly the type rule that needs to be enforced IMHO


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

Whopper Stopper said:


> Seems like a pretty simple rule to follow. If I want to see guide reports I'll hit that forum. I come to this one so I can check individual reports, but several times a week guides post here to get clicks...
> 
> I think it's exactly the type rule that needs to be enforced IMHO


Have you ever been a successful guide? I am sure they have plenty of time to keep up with a new rule on one of 20 places they post. Instead of being a complete *****, send them an PM and help a brother out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

THey know exactly what they are doing.


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> THey know exactly what they are doing.


Give him a call and tell him how wrong he is...get a life bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

*Mama always said...*

Wouldn't it be easier to disable posting capabilities or lock sponsor access to this forum ??? Seems like a pretty easy thing to do.


----------



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

WOW. I am so sorry. A few things...1) I was not aware of this change. 2) I have a folder in my browser with shortcut links to 10 different forums and fishing sites that I post on. If something changes and I don't know about it, the link doesn't automatically change. 3)I don't spend a whole lot of time browsing these forums before or after I post somewhere. It usually takes me a good hour to transfer pictures, write the report, and copy and paste the report and upload pictures to 10 different places. Every day around 4:00 I come in from washing my boat...tired, filthy, stinking, sweating, and soaking wet. I come straight to the computer and begin writing the report while it's fresh in my mind. I know that if I take a shower and start relaxing I probably won't do it. 3)Notifications: I used to receive notifications from posts on all of my forums. That way, I could go back and answer questions or engage in the conversation. For some reason, I didn't receive notifications from this particular post. I will get right on that. 4)I was raised in a good home, went to college, and got my degree. I consider myself a fairly smart man. I have a good woman and a good life down here on the bayou. I don't drink...have been sober for 6 years. Coincidentally, that's how long I have been guiding. I bust my *** every chance I get to make a decent living. The government robs me of most of my money just like everyone else. I pay good money to advertise here and everywhere else, but most of my advertising budget goes to Facebook. I am an honest businessman with a good reputation and I would never intentionally conspire to post somewhere to conjure up more attention. I can assure you that all future posts will be in the proper section. Good day


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

well done


----------

